# 6x8 tin shed scrog bubblegum/og first time indoor journal



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 3, 2008)

well hello this is my first time attempting an indoor grow. im growing in a $200 tin shed from home depot. im trying a scrog cuz of height limitations. its starting to get cold so i insulated w/foam boards to reduce all the condensation  i was getting. i have a 220 and a 20 amp 110 my electrician buddy  hooked up so i have more power than i know what to do with. i hooked up a gray box timer so they wake at 3 pm and go to sleep at 9am. im attempting 6 bubblegum and 4 ogs with a couple in pots on the side. these pics are 14 days into veg 11/3 and i had just put the screen on halloween .since then all but 1 are growing thru the screen they are growing fast now i might have to flower sooner than i thought. cuz the cant get much taller than about 16 inches then they will star to be to close to the light. im using general hydroponics nutes im going by what the bottle says ive heard theres a better formula (lucas) witch doesnt use 1 of the chemicals feel free to add your two cents and criticism it will help me get the best results thanks for looking


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 3, 2008)

more pics is there a way to put more than just three at a time?


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 3, 2008)

more pics


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 3, 2008)

couple more


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 3, 2008)

damn ants i went in there this morning and ant have found a new home in the soil and are carrying little baby larvae what should i do


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Not sure about the ants. But dude you room looks great 2 thumbs up on the design and construction. I had mine in veg for three weeks and now I am into 3 weeks of 12/12 and my girls are reaching the moon.  Tallest one is 37inches and growing by the day. How tall do you think you can safely grow too?


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yeah BTW if you live in a cold climate expect more visitors from our pesky friends, they are lookin for a warm place to bed down.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 4, 2008)

looks good.i use the lucas formula myself. you can google lucas formula.what i did.and printed it out.you'll just be using micro and bloom.no need for the grow.works for me.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 4, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Not sure about the ants. But dude you room looks great 2 thumbs up on the design and construction. I had mine in veg for three weeks and now I am into 3 weeks of 12/12 and my girls are reaching the moon.  Tallest one is 37inches and growing by the day. How tall do you think you can safely grow too?


i think i can go about 16 inches up from the screen anything more and i will be worried i just gotta be on it and keep bending and weaving them low


----------



## SIR CHINK (Nov 4, 2008)

hey whats the green fencing thing for? sorry to hear bout em dam ants but your setup looks great


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 4, 2008)

SIR CHINK said:
			
		

> hey whats the green fencing thing for? sorry to hear bout em dam ants but your setup looks great


im growing a "scrog"which stands for screen of green. supposedly helps yield much more and for people who have height limitations it keeps the max height much lower by training the plant by weaving it with the screen.  the lower branches arent shaded by upper one and more light directed to more of the plant


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow isjusalickleherbmon !!   your Whole set up is in a shed and I see U have sprayed the edges with spray foam Good Stuff!!

Got one question though I see u go through the double doors to ur set up so when do u check on them ? day time or night.
What about light shine when openning the door?  
What lights are u using in there?

I Like Ur set up though and U gave me a Idea to insulate my walls..




:48:


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Yo isjusalickleherbmon your not growing a scrog your growing a SHED OF GREEN. I wanted to use the scrog method but I was voted down SO I will be checkin ur progress 
I am with Flyinghigh any light from the doors? You must live in a rural location(Nosy neighbors)


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 4, 2008)

i have a thick like 5/8 thick piece of cardboard thats like 4inches x like 5ft which is screwed to one of the doors on the inside where they meet that overhangs like 2 inches so as to eliminate the light where the doors meet it still leaks some light but i will do some more sealing before flower


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 4, 2008)

That is a great set-up.
Got my mouth watering-lol
Quick question, though, what temps are you averaging there?

Gb


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 4, 2008)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> That is a great set-up.
> Got my mouth watering-lol
> Quick question, though, what temps are you averaging there?
> 
> Gb


about 75 average somtimes into the 60s and sometimes in the 80s


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 4, 2008)

couple o pics. one is of the cardboard that i put to seal where the doors meet of light. some peeps were wonderin about light thru the door crack


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 4, 2008)

*I read that ants farm aphids and other bad insects. Your suppsed to kill the larvae and ants, and then find out where they are coming from. 

You got some patching to do :hubba:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 5, 2008)

damn ants that sucks very nice sett up, good luck, 
*GREEN MOJO GREEN MOJO*


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 5, 2008)

i just sprayed some bug killer then flushed with fresh h20. hopefully no side effects i had to do somthing. they came in full force carrying little larvae of somthing i dont know if they were thinking about farming aphids there or if those were baby aunts but when it started raining this weekend they thought they were just going to move in.i saw like 4 queens or sargeants  or some kind of bigger guys with them.then when i did that they moved to the next plant so i did the same thing again


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 5, 2008)

Still want to know when do U check on them day or night with the lights on or off? :hubba: 
I can imagin how much lights start to show when U open the door..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

ants are bad and you need to terminate them asap..and i enjoy the tin shed..i grow in a wooden one..lol..i too am curious how you check them without light getting out and nieghbors seeing..also when you flower  we need to be lite free inside..with  cardboard covering where the doors meet, does not seal the light ot  how are you doing this?..and what about the ouside temps?  when winter comes the two diffrent temps will cause condansation on walls and equipment ..i seee you foemed the edges at roof  but what about walls?..okay enough 4 now..Im going to smoke my bong now..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## go-go (Nov 6, 2008)

nice setup is it run to waste or recycling . keep up the good work. big thumbs up from australia


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 6, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Still want to know when do U check on them day or night with the lights on or off? :hubba:
> I can imagin how much lights start to show when U open the door..



8am is bed time and 2pm is wake time. i usually check em in the morning when i get up and again a couple o times when they awaken. im gonna make some kinda curtain w/velcro tabs or somthin to totally block 99.9 % of the light. right now its 95% usually if its dark out i will walk in and close the doors. i have a docters recommendation and know all my neighbors im legal but i dont advertise


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Nov 6, 2008)

NICE SET UP!!

Did every one notice he's venting as well?  He can control temps in the summer. In the winter, use a Co2 generator or don't cool your lights. Use an elctric heater with a thermostat at night and set out a bucket of water or use a humidifier. 

This set-up is sweet, and though out real well.


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Nov 6, 2008)

There's an ant spray called "termidor"   used by pest control professionals (which I am). This bait spray will seriously get rid of ants for a year. Its more expensive than any Home Depot  stuff, but it's the real deal. Do a Google search for it or find it on Ebay. Worth every cent, and it's the real solution. Don't spray it on the plant buds, and spray as little of the plant as possible. Those damn ants live in the moisture and stuff in the dirt. Water a little lesw if you may be overwatering, water in the morning when lights come on, and clean up the drain out, If you leave the water on the shed floor, you WILL have ants. Keep it low in the saucer or keep the saucer dry, spray around the saucer. termidor is a bait, they'l take it into their nests, so you don't necessarily need to spray their nests.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks everyone and it is almost all insulated except for the doors and one wall where the electric and ducting is. that is more time consuming, but i plan to get on it i just put a black plastic curtain to block even more light through the doors i plan to splice it and use velcro to get in and out easier i also run the fan at night to keep the condensation down


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 6, 2008)

oh yeah just switched to the lucas formula.hope its even better than the normal one


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 6, 2008)

isjusalickleherbmon said:
			
		

> 8am is bed time and 2pm is wake time. i usually check em in the morning when i get up and again a couple o times when they awaken. im gonna make some kinda curtain w/velcro tabs or somthin to totally block 99.9 % of the light. right now its 95% usually if its dark out i will walk in and close the doors. i have a docters recommendation and know all my neighbors im legal but i dont advertise


 

Ok understand !! 
Nice set-up though!! All though I told my wife that I was going to Turn our shed into a grow room like ur as I showed her, and she just FREAKED !!!:hubba:  
 She told me I already have 2 grow boxes and that was enough, But I had to tell her that I need more room when I get my MMJ card for growing...  Her answer was NO ! 
I thought it was funny when I make her Freak Red...:hubba:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 7, 2008)

I like it.. Im tuned in..continue..


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

isjusalickleherbmon said:
			
		

> i just sprayed some bug killer then flushed with fresh h20. hopefully no side effects i had to do somthing. they came in full force carrying little larvae of somthing i dont know if they were thinking about farming aphids there or if those were baby aunts but when it started raining this weekend they thought they were just going to move in.i saw like 4 queens or sargeants or some kind of bigger guys with them.then when i did that they moved to the next plant so i did the same thing again


 

yeah them white things where eggs, thats bad news bro, i hope u killed the queen if u saw her. that would have been wise........hope your plants are ok. them carying egg's mean that they where moveing in. to get out the rain they aint stupied they will love liveing in your garden perfect condisions.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

Ant control is simple.  Flood then drain roughly 15 minutes every two hours.

Keeps ants and many other bugs away.

Seriously though put some sugar and water in a glass and let the little blighters drown in it.

finding the queen would be ideal.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 7, 2008)

think ants are gone now


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 7, 2008)

i finished putin up my black plastic curtain, so its not so obvious when i go in at night. i put a slice in the plastic about a foot offset to the right of where the doors meet. so i can kinda sneek in without much light escaping. i was doing some more research on the correct way to train and i found this explanation from i think the person who originated it ill put a link for those interested. i was thinking i had to let them grow a few inches then bend them thru then let them grow then bend thru again like a weave but when i did this i accidently topped 1. thats when i did my research and found out that it is probably better to just keep the the main chute down under and just guide it in the direction u want it to go, the same with the other branches when they make it there. the idea being that you make each plant go where you think needs be filled and when comes time to flower you stop guiding and let the flowers come thru. ideally there should be at least 1 flower for every hole 3and even 4 if you are lucky. oh yeah im feeding the lucas formula now i hear its supposed to be better than the bottle formula if anyone has some tips on what else i should feed them to supplement or add when flower time comes that would be great. i here alot about epsom salt but i dont know what to look for to know that it needs it 

http://users.lycaeum.org/~npkaye/multishelf.html


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 7, 2008)

Go down and buy some Ortho Insect & Ant killer and spread that stuff around the outside of the grow shed and maybe along the inside edge of the shed..
I do that myself and have NO problems.. Knock on wood..:hubba: 
I also have Rats problem in my shed and it time to lay out some more food for them for the next 6 months.. 

I also going to put up as many Fly strips on my walls to catch all those Spiders Mites everyong Favorite Pest, that is the Hardest Pest to get rid of once a plant has it....  Fly Strip Away:hubba:


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 7, 2008)

they just woke up and and stretching like mofos no ants


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 7, 2008)

heres a few new pics. everythings pretty smooth now, just sittin back and watch em grow now. i hung the cfl i dont know if it will make much difference what do you thnk they are 100watt equivalent daylight that plant in the pot is stretching to much will the cfls help it?


P.Ssome of the pics didnt upload even when i downsized them ill get on it for u guys to see


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 7, 2008)

here they are as promised . someone on another site thinks i should start flowering what do u think. i think he thinks i dont have enough lite to veg much longer with good results i think i should wait another week at least


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 7, 2008)

Let them vegg for a couple more weeks then slam to 12/12....
Looks Great though..


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 8, 2008)

yep cant wait. probably go about 1 more week


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 9, 2008)

have to flower any day now growth is out of control little tops are filling all holes soon put some river rock to weigh down to keep it lower in the middle i think it is going as good as i could possibly ask for so far for my 1st indoor grow.oh yeah the bubble gum is growing faster than the og you can see the 3 on the right and the middle one in the back are the og the rest are the bubblegum


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 9, 2008)

buuuuuuump


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Woah, lookin GREAT buddy!!!

Green mojo on the scrog setup!*


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks... but i think i killed a plant fighting the ants im gonna switch it with one of the ones i have on the outskirts


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 11, 2008)

isjusalickleherbmon said:
			
		

> have to flower any day now growth is out of control little tops are filling all holes soon put some river rock to weigh down to keep it lower in the middle i think it is going as good as i could possibly ask for so far for my 1st indoor grow.oh yeah the bubble gum is growing faster than the og you can see the 3 on the right and the middle one in the back are the og the rest are the bubblegum


 
Here I was looking at ur Pix before clicked on them and thought why does he have Eggs on top of the Net:rofl: :rofl: 
Looks Good..


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 11, 2008)

ostrich????????


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 11, 2008)

.. those fuckin ants  caused me to kill one. i dont know if i drowned it or the soapy water did it, but i had  1 more on the side that will replace it. i was already training it to grow low it is also a bubble gum so now there is 6 bubblegum and 3 ogs in the scrog and a little  og and master kush on the side. 2 pics of the dead girl and 1 of the replacement .maybe 2 more days then flower time


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 12, 2008)

couple more pics the replacement plant fills the void wonderfully im not gunna trip over one plant .sucks though, still nice lookin scrog still veggin


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2008)

very nice setup,i had the same exact shed nice job with the foam cocking to keep lite from gettin out,i just put up black light proof plastic thru out the inside.great job keep it up.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 14, 2008)

its day 28 i guess its time what do u think. its 2:30 right now so should i let flower there supposed to wake right now normally or should i start lettin em sleep in? i think im gunna let em sleep in.will they grow veg like for a few days still, if i flower now?also im only in 3 gallon pots i dont want them to outgrow the pots if thats possible


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 14, 2008)

Vary Nice my Friend !!! May I come over when ur done Harvesting them Girls?


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 14, 2008)

lookin good my friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello my friend..That is an Awesome first grow..You did your Homework..I like that..heres my thaughts.....I grow in 3 gallon bags  so I say  go another week  then lets induce flower...I have been researching "scrog"  and fallowed yours and have yet to try this Method..It sounds like fun.  Thanks for shareing with us.your doing a great Job...And KEEP M GREEN


edit:  is it diffacult to water the ones in the back?  and how do you see doing this at 6weeks into flower..are you affraid of brakeing colas?

thanks again


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 15, 2008)

the 1 in the middle and middle back are the hardest to water . the rest easy from the sides but im gunna make some kinda funnel soon to water from above.why would the colas be in danger????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

IDK..reaching over a bunch of 16 inch colas..Doesnt take much to Brake a Ladies neck..But Ive only broke a few..lol


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 15, 2008)

oh isee what u mean. i water from underneith right now


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 16, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

Everything's looking fantastic. Better rig up something to water, gonna get harder to get to those ladies in a few weeks. So did ya finally eradicate those ant? Id be like on a holy war after killing that plant.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 16, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> :watchplant:




whatchoo talkin bout willis


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 20, 2008)

heres the latest pics about 5 days into flower the last couple are after i bent all the tallest tips down. and again for those who havnt been following ive been watering from the sides underneath and the middle and middle back i have a funnel and hose thru the top but it is starting to be a *****. there is not much room in there to move around i have pieces of cardboard w/mylar on them that make it crowded in there and when i open the door there is like only a foot of space to get in, plus i have that black plastic curtain thats hanging in the doorway thats always in the way. i just want to let them grow up now but i cant chance it cuz i have height limitations. it seems like they grow about 2-3 inches a day. does anyone know when would be a good time to let them go ?like how long before they stop stretching so fast?


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 4, 2008)

latetest pics. still have mites but much less i think. plants look decent i guess considering. yellowing on some new growth in the center of grow not sure why maybe too close to light ? bud sites everywhere even under the ones u see there are tons that want out. frustrated with mite prob been using perithisomthing fogger and sprays and neem oil and "safer pest and mold control" i did every thing but drop nukes on those fuckers but i still see them crawlin under mag glass. some of the bud hairs on some of the buds are browning im wondering if its from the sprays gettin them wet and then the light frying them. im still using lucas flower formula does anyone think i have a nute over or under or defficiancy of some sort causing yellowing in center of grow?? evryone please input what u think


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 5, 2008)

isjusalickleherbmon said:
			
		

> .. those fuckin ants  caused me to kill one. i dont know if i drowned it or the soapy water did it, but i had  1 more on the side that will replace it. i was already training it to grow low it is also a bubble gum so now there is 6 bubblegum and 3 ogs in the scrog and a little  og and master kush on the side. 2 pics of the dead girl and 1 of the replacement .maybe 2 more days then flower time


Ok

So I found this thread a little late to help with the ant issues this time........
I have never found the need to try this but

A 50% / 50% mix of Borax and Caster sugar
set in covered traps
is a recognised was of eradicating ants............
The borax mix is carried back to the nest by "workers"
Who inadvertently "Poison" the whole colony.......................


----------



## Alistair (Dec 5, 2008)

All I see is a little yellow on the edges of some of the leaves.  Your plants look great to me.  I wonder if ladybugs will work?  They sell them at my local nursery.  Do ladybugs prey on mites?  

I don't see pin prick holes in the leaves.  In other words, where's the damage that the mites are causing?


----------



## TommyBres (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful scrog dude, absolutely awesome... I don't think you could ever expect better for a first time grow, congratulations.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks very Nice !!
Time Time Time in getting rid of the Spider Mites.!  Once U got them U won't get rid of them ALLL!! There just a Little pest that woun't go away.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 5, 2008)

Question on the insulating stuff that U use on ur walls.!
What was that stuff?  
Where u get it and how much for the size..?

The reason I asked I am wanting to Make my grow room Bigger from 4x4 to 6x7 and the hieght will stay the same 7, so it will stay warmer inside box and shed..


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 5, 2008)

home depot its foam with a plastic side its cheep too i think its about 8 bucks for like a 4x8 piece about 1/2 inch thick they have different sizes and thickness'


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 9, 2008)

heres the latest pics can someone tell me whts causing the yellowing on some leaves and what could cause some pistles to shrivel so soon


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 9, 2008)

a few more


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2008)

very nice grow. the yellowing looks to me to be a Mg deficiency. anyone else? how far in flower are you? i can see the spidermite problem in some of the pics. i just fought a battle with them my last grow. they won. they slowed my bud growth tremendously, and also, the thc production almost ceased. so i took them like a week and a half early. it's not a crime to have spidermites, but it is to let them go untreated. how far are your lights from the tops? ...bb...


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 9, 2008)

the lights are about 18 inches now they were like 15 or 16 the yellowing was on leaves directly under the light but i didnt think that it looked like pics ive seen with light burn. 3.5 weeks into flower


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 9, 2008)

i was thinking looks like a potassium def. hesres a link that may help http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/PHfluctuationsornutrients3.htm


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 15, 2008)

sorry about no updates if anyone cares. my computers been in the shop. so i think i got the mites under control for now i been spraying evry few days with pyritherwhateverium sprays and i havnt seen much mite activity i got some lady bugs for 5 bucks and about 20 after shipping. just to find out that they have them and also preying mantis'at the local osh for 5 bucks. i last sprayed about 2 days ago or so i im not sure whether to release ladybugs now or spray once more they have been in the fridge for like 5 days i dont know how long they will last in there. plants look pretty decent still yellow in the center but i moved light higher so i expect it might be a few more days to see if that was the problem the buds and leaves below them look excellent same with the ones with the shriveled up hairs buds below look sweet. ive been picking lower yellow and deadening leaves and also tiny branches and buds that wont amount to much from under the canopy and shitass if those babies dont smell like the the sweetest bubblicious gum u ever chewed. i really cant believe how sweet they smell. like if i chewed some i wouldnt be surprised if it taste like there was sugar inside. and the OG smells to me like snowcap if u ever smelled that before which is a very destinct sweet smell. the only reason i know this is cuz i grew some clones outdoors one year and everyone told me that they were snow cap for sure. cuz im always wondering when i go to the store if my clones are what they say they are and not someone just bringing in some clones they made and say they are somthing they are not. but so far they have did me right i consider myself and other californians pretty lucky for prop 215 to be able to walk into a store and get such a variety. like i just looked at the menu at my favorite despensary and if i wanted to i walkin pick up some "bubba kush",querkle,deep skunk,strawberry cough,or white widow clones right now . and they are good sized about 8 inches usually. not to mention the 57 types (and i counted) types of herb dont forget the dummy dust,amber glass, whatever those are and the pure indica,sweettooth,whitewidow,purple,silverkush,afg ani,gush,hashes and indicaand sativa pills. dont forget your caviar i dont know what that is or the sour diesel full melt either oh yeah u cant forget blueberry kief and what store woulnt be complete without a full line of edibles like kush spray(indica or sativa)soda 90x????lemon bars,muffins,brownies,raw vegan fudge,kush butter speculaas, kush butter wake and bakeand lastly who would leave home without a batch of space cakes and this is 1 store out of well over a hundred in cali. HEY!!! wipe that slobber off your face. more pic soon maybe again tonight later mybrothas


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 15, 2008)

more pics 4 more


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 16, 2008)

I like Ur PVC pipe in the middle !!  For watering ?  don't look like u got enough PVC pipe in the middle..
Those spider mites r hard to keep away and seems like during winter time it be better,  and keep Ur temp down seems like the way for winter.
My grow box temp isn't getting over 68 during the night with the lights on, and a little colder during the day with the lights off.. I am hopen NOT to get any Spider Mites before harvest..


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 16, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I like Ur PVC pipe in the middle !!  For watering ?  don't look like u got enough PVC pipe in the middle..
> Those spider mites r hard to keep away and seems like during winter time it be better,  and keep Ur temp down seems like the way for winter.
> My grow box temp isn't getting over 68 during the night with the lights on, and a little colder during the day with the lights off.. I am hopen NOT to get any Spider Mites before harvest..



yeah the pvc is for watering the middle and the back three, the rest i can easily water from the sides. its better if i water without the pvc cuz water is more spread out


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 16, 2008)

isjusalickleherbmon said:
			
		

> yeah the pvc is for watering the middle and the back three, the rest i can easily water from the sides. its better if i water without the pvc cuz water is more spread out


 

Go Bigger with the Pvc pipe that will help spread the water..
Fix up a drip system from a 5 gal bucket, I going to try that..


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 17, 2008)

ive been thinkin about somthin like that


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like there's a broad range of issues there which is likely PH of Mg, both very simple to solve.

At that stage of growth they are going to have high P & k requirements.

Have you been using anything like Canna NPK?


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 18, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Looks like there's a broad range of issues there which is likely PH of Mg, both very simple to solve.
> 
> At that stage of growth they are going to have high P & k requirements.
> 
> Have you been using anything like Canna NPK?




ive just been using gh lucas formula. P K ??? specifics please


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 18, 2008)

N=nitrogen, P=phosphorous, K=potassium


----------



## brookstown (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks great.  I am very anxious to see what your final yeild is.  bravo.


----------



## Relentless999 (May 29, 2009)

look at the date . i was interested to see what it was too.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 1, 2009)

Got a question.??   Since summer is coming around, How do you keep it cool in there.?
I look through the last 5 pages and didn't see a A/C or a water cooler anywhere..!
My shed the temp can reach up to 90 before my water cooler kick on and No I don't have pix on my set up right now but will tomarrow. Water cooler isn't in with the grow but have a 6 inch tube that 4 feet long that runs from my cooler to a the grow and it a Kool set up and it works for me..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok here some pix of how I keep my grow room cool and this is working for me and when the temp is 90 it stays under 80 and when the hotter days comes, well that another thing I can't keep down. 
Oh well I grow at night anyway because I don't have to  fight to keep temp down..


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Jun 2, 2009)

this is an old thread from the winter my new grow im having heat issues with cuz i have 2000Wattsfor a 4/5 area i have lights on at night too


----------

